# urgent advice needed



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ok so we are now on day 69 if what her previous owner told me was right.

i noticed this morning some blood around her bits. is this normal.
it was dark red just a trace but noticable. is this ok?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

tillysmum, been way too long since I had baby kittens I can't remember. But just wanted to let you know I'm here....Jill


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello TillysMum - my queen gave birth yesterday on Day 67 but her mother has kept me waiting for as long as Day 70 before so no need to panic yet. Do phone vet to let them know just in case you feel you have to take her to the clinic. 

Dark blood or bright red blood is better than greeny or yellowy or brown sludge. Seems to me as if she may be due very soon - within the next few hours - has she started her contractions?


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

not major ones no. im unsure whether she is feeling early ones, she is up and down lol. wont sit still. back and forwards to the litter tray and doing nothing. all good signs i suppose.
very clingy and looking quite smug.
bless her she looks like she swalloed stewie griffins head!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How's it going? Any little ones yet?


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

spid said:


> How's it going? Any little ones yet?


NO!!!

she was sitting on my bed earlier with me and looked around in disgust, when she moved i saw a small drop of liquid where she had been sat. no odour or colour just wet!
she immediately started washing down below.
very strange cat this one. she is still starving hungry and devouring everything in sight!


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 6, 2009)

Mine had all the same symptoms this morning and was 65 days, she now has 4 kittens so i don't think you'll have long to go.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Any news ?


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

sjreilly72 said:


> Any news ?


sadly nothing has happened yet


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Dont panic

Its probably her show, usually they are sort of snotty clear (not green), but sometimes can come like a bit of a blood clot, so can be dark - pale pink.

Things may well get moving late tonight


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Any news yet? How is your little one faring?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

am hoping to read some news today!

are you up to your ankles in kittens yet?


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> am hoping to read some news today!
> 
> are you up to your ankles in kittens yet?


no and im getting worried so vets today i think. i can still feel them moving they just obviously want to be well done in their oven!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

if your pretty sure she is at day 70 then yes i would pop up to the vets. Its not uncommon for some girls to go even to 72 days, but definatly worth a check up 

Let us know how you get on!

Come on girly!!!! Its time we met your babies!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I second that. 70 days is really too long if you are really sure that is how long she's gone.

Liz


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thinking of you today, let us know how you get on. What time are you going?


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sending good wishes to TillysMum and her queen - hope we read a happy message about babies soon.


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

i am still waiting for the vet to ring me back. its a strict appointment time only kind of surgery. i have phoned 5 times and 5 times they have said a vet will ring me back!
the receptionist asked if i was sure she is on day 70 i told them the date her previous owner gave, she asked if her milk had come in yet i said not properly, her very back nipples feel quite engorged but thats it.
the kittens feel huge i am so worried that she wont be able to deliver them.
i wish they would ring back. its so frustrating.there isnt another vet for miles and i dont drive so really need them to get their bums into gear!!!

i havent felt the kittens move today at all. is that good or bad?


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

If that was my queen and I was as worried as you sound, I would now ring the vet and say this is becoming an emergency so I am bringing her in - will be there in (x No ) minutes. You may have to wait in the waiting room though ...

not sure whether others would agree but that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Rraa said:


> If that was my queen and I was as worried as you sound, I would now ring the vet and say this is becoming an emergency so I am bringing her in - will be there in (x No ) minutes. You may have to wait in the waiting room though ...
> 
> not sure whether others would agree but that's just my humble opinion.


I agree totally, I would be straight round the vets and if anybody misses an app mayby they could see you then. Not feeling the kittens move is another concern ! Get your butt round there girl ASAP. (Meant in the nicest way lol)


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

They do have quite spells, especially when birth is imminent, they all line up ready, conserving their energy for the next bit of their adventure.

If you are concerned then a vet visit is in order, but they can be over eager with the scalpel, especially as you only have someone elses say so on what day she is on.


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

ok we have been to the vets, she has been scanned and it would seem we have 8 healthy little babies in there all hearts beating away furiously.
the vet has said she does not want to use the scalpel just yet and to leave her until thursday morning. if nothing has happened by then she will operate. i have asked if the op is neccesary if she would spay her too.
her milk is coming in but it would seem only the last two teats. she said not to worry about that as her milk will probably come in when labour starts.
she said kitty is in perfect health and not to worry. the fact that she is happy in herself is a good sign and that the previous owner has probably got her dates wrong.
she also said these were some big kittens!!!
lol poor kitty.
the surgery is provisionally booked just in case.
come on kitty get on with it!


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG 8 NEW BABIES !!!!!! hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:

You are gonna have some sleepless nights with that lot. I bet you feel better for going to the vets ... So pleased you got the news EVERYONE wanted.

Congrats hun, keep us updated as SOON as she goes into labour lol, not that your gonna have your hands full or anything lol


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

A nice sensible vet! From what you have posted Mum sounds fine and doing everything she should and her previous owner got the dates wrong. With a large litter there's plenty to get things going when the time is right. I am sure you will hear the patter of tiny paws before Thursday - fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

8 kittens with a persian would be some sort of record I think!

They do sometimes get the numbers wrong on ultrasound so don't be disappointed if it's fewer than 8.

Let's hope she gets a move on tonight, this waiting must be driving you nuts!

Liz


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Saikou said:


> A nice sensible vet! From what you have posted Mum sounds fine and doing everything she should and her previous owner got the dates wrong. With a large litter there's plenty to get things going when the time is right. I am sure you will hear the patter of tiny paws before Thursday - fingers firmly crossed.


WOW!

8!!!!!!

My friend breeds exotics (think short haired version of a persian), and her biggest litter was only 7!

Echo above post, vet sounds sensible, and has given you good advice.

Ultrasounds are notoriously wrong on numbers, so dont panic if she only has 6 or somthing lol! She may equally have 9 lol, so dont fret!

She's had her show, so things should be moving any day now xxx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi TillysMum - thank goodness. A checkup does no harm and can avoid a potential disaster. Although, just prior to coming into the world, previously active kittens can sometimes go ominously quiet ....before they explode into an unsuspecting world 

Sounds like you have a sensible vet. Lets see how long it takes.


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

i was a bit shocked at 8 i have to say. my persian had 7 in her one and only litter but we lost 2.
i know i have been waiting for her to deliver but i really hope it isnt tonight i havent slept since saturday night!


----------



## katnjakey (Oct 11, 2009)

omg 8!!! the breeder we bought peppa from breeds persian and exotic persian and her biggest litter was 7, loosing 3-4 a time  . hopefully it wont be quite a large litter and there will be fewer but lovely healthy kitties!! 

my peppa still hasnt had hers and shes massive so im hoping shes just got v large ones and not loads!!!

looking forward to the birth announcment!!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

any news today?


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Tillysmum, 

any news yet?, she is gonna have to pop sooner or later lol.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*hope all goes well with your girl sounds like your have your hands full  well least mum will have  good luck *


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

nope
although she has decided to start nesting so that is a good sign. i also noticed last night(during one of my 2 hourly checks) that she was washing her tummy a lot so i looked and her milk is in. she was back and forwards tothe tray all night too, not doing anything though. her tummy is a lot lower today, my son asked if she had had the kittens as her shape is completely different. she doesnt look a bit pregnant just like she has a saggy belly lol.

i will keep you updated through out the day today


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

OOOHHH Sounds close to me...Oh I can't wait and she's not even mine lol.:blushing:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww exciting, cant wait,


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

keeping everything crossed that she keeps you up all night tonight and you have some exciting news to share in the morning x


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yay kittens soon  good luck 
I know how you feel when the pups were due i dont think i slept for a week before i was up all the time when they did come i was so tyred 
My boxer had 8 pups ( spoke to you on your first thred )


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

hope she pops soon.. all fingers and paws crossed here


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Good luck Tillysdream and kitty. We are looking forward to the safe arrival of your babies....Jill


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Ah right, when they "drop" they are in the last few days - can't remember exactly (I ought to know by now!) but certainly less than a week. The dates have to be wrong.

Liz


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck hope everything goes well


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

lots of yowling and washing down below tonight, will ot leave my side. think tonight is the night ladies!!!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

sounds like stage 1 is well under way!

WOOO HOOOO finally!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

ohlala baby kitties...Jill


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww kittens!! Good Luck TM and Cat (sorry hun whats her name?!)
xxx


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

just caught thread, good luck with delivery hope it will be soon and all goes well.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed for you for a safe delivery of the kits.


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

i was right!!
so far we have 2, one blue and white cp and one blue tabby!

bless her if i leave the room she shouts for me to come back, she will not let me leave. aw bless her she is doing really well.
will try to take pics in the morning when she is happy.
xx
will keep you updated throughout the night.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Good for you hun! paws crossed for safe delivery of all other kittens and welcome to the world to those two who have just arrived.

Congratulations!


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

another blue!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

WOOOOO!
babies!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

cp for colourpoint?

The colourpoint kittens are born white, their colours dont come through for some time!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Fantastic - well done the both of you


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

congratulations on your babies..


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

At last! Yes, congratulations. I agree about the colourpoint, I suspect you're seeing a bicolour. What colour was Dad?

Feel free to catch up on sleep before replying 

Liz


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations on your babiesxx


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Congratulations :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Can't wait to see pics. x


----------

